# why does my pasta keep turning out stodgy?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive made pasta a hundred times and it was never stodgy before, now all of a sudden the last 3 times it is very stodgy...why is this?

Am I not letting the water in the pan get hot enough before adding the pasta?

(boiling pasta)


----------



## Solose (May 10, 2008)

Maybe the pasta you were using was a little old, so not as fresh? that would be my first guess.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

no it isnt old pasta at all, I buy it weekly.

I have an electric hob where its harder to manage quick temperature changes than with a gas one, so im thinking maybe once the pasta goes in the boiling water, it takes a while for the water to reach boiling point again -which could be the time it gets stodgy.

Im eating some now and it doesnt taste good. damn


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

What do you mean by "stodgy?"

I use an electric stove and don't have a problem with temperature control. I'm not sure what you're experiencing.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

To make good pasta, you need LOTS of water - like at least 6 quarts to cook one pound of pasta. Salt the water VERY GENEROUSLY. Make sure the water comes to a complete rolling boil before adding the pasta.

Once you add the pasta to the boiling water and stir, you can put the lid on to trap the head just until the water starts to boil again. Be sure not to cook it too long. I always use a timer. Remember, it will continue to cook a bit even after you drain it.

Good luck!


----------

